# Illinois Officer Fired Over Fake Ticket



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by nbc5.com*

A police officer in the suburb of Hometown lost his job this week after an investigation showed he wrote a fake ticket as an act of revenge for his wife.

The incident began as began as a verbal altercation over a parking spot at a Northlake Sam's Club on Dec. 30.

Ralph Donald said he was parking his wife's car when a woman who claimed she had been waiting for the spot verbally assaulted him.

"The words she gave me were like, 'I'm parking here and I'm going in the store," Donald said.

Donald said the woman took down his license plate number and said "watch what happens when you mess with the law."

A few weeks later he received a parking ticket for illegally parking in a handicap spot at an address in Hometown -- a place he said neither he nor his wife had ever been.

Donald contacted the Hometown Police Department about the ticket. An internal investigation found that Officer Joseph Misuraca wrote the ticket seeking personal revenge for his wife. He was fired on Tuesday.

"You can't take the law into your own hands," Donald said. "That was personal."

"It scared me that someone would take something so trivial and go so far with it," said Deanna Donald, Ralph's wife.

Officials said Misuraca worked with the department for 14 months and had never had any complaints, NBC5 reported.

Efforts to contact Misuraca were unsuccessful.

Copyright 2006 by NBC5.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2006)

OUCH.......... What a moron though. JEESH


----------

